# Fertigteich oder Folie ?



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2003)

Ich habe etwa 10 qm Platz für einen Teich zur Verfügung und versuche nun entscheiden ob es ein Fertig- oder Folienteich werden soll. Ich kann von einem Bekannten einen Fertigteich von rund 2500 Liter Inhalt bekommen (Maße etwa 3,5 x 2,5 x 0,80m). Was würdet Ihr mir raten ? Schon mal Danke für Eure Meinung


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2003)

Hallo,
ich bin zwar erst ein Anfänger, was Teiche angeht... aber ich würde, wenn... jetzt lieber einen Folienteich haben wollen.
Habe zwar nur eine Pfütze von Fertigteich (den ich trotzdem liebe), aber ich wünschte, ich hätte einen "richtigen" Teich...

cu WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2003)

Hy Gast

denke das mußt du selber entscheiden
beim Fertigteich kannst du an der Form des Teiches nichts mehr ändern,wo du beim Folienteich sehr viele Möglichkeiten hast (Länge - Tiefe - Breite - Form)
was du noch machen kannst ist ein Folienteich an den Fertigteich dranhängen,aber wie gesagt das muss du selber entscheiden

gruss

john


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2003)

Hallo Gast,

dann will ich mich mal festlegen: Ich rate zu einem Folienteich. Fertigteiche haben aus meiner Sicht nicht einen einzigen Vorteil: Selbst der Einbau ist nicht einfacher. Bei Fertigteichen muss man peinlichst darauf achten, dass die Wanne exakt waagerecht ausgerichtet ist und bleibt - sonst fängt man wieder von neuem an. Fertigteiche sind schwer und müssten bei Deiner Grösse schon aus teurem GFK bestehen. Was gibt es hingegen Einfacheres, als Folie über die fertig ausgehobene Grube zu legen ? Mit Folie lässt sich jede Form realisieren, die es auch als Fertigteich gibt (bleibt die Frage, ob diese steilwandigen Wannen wirklich eine empfehlenswerte Form haben...). Und schliesslich leidet der Fertigteich unter einem ganz entscheidenden Manko: Der dicke Wulstrand ist nicht wirklich zu kaschieren.

Deshalb: Folie.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

ich schließe mich den Meinungen an. Hab auch einen Fertigteich - bin aber nicht so glücklich drüber (schief und zu hoch eingebaut    , wenig Pflanzfläche)
Der Rand läßt sich schwer verstecken - sieht nicht so toll aus.
Mein nächster Teich wird auf jeden Fall ein Folienteich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2003)

*Teichform*

Hallo "Gast",

ich kann mich auch nur der Meinung der anderen anschliessen. Wenn man einen Folienteich anlegt, hat man viel mehr möglichkeiten seine Vorstellungen zu realisieren. Man kann schöner die Pflanzzonen anlegen und vieles mehr. Der Kreativität bei Folienteichen keine Grenzen gesetzt sind.

Bei kleinen Teichen ist ein Fertigteich meiner Meinung nach angebracht. Man muss ihn nur eben so akzeptieren wie er ist.

Die letzte Entscheidung liegt bei dir selbst. Das kann dir keiner Abnehmen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2003)

Was könnte der Vorteil eines Fertigteiches auch bei kleinen Ausmassen sein ?? Allenfalls Anzahl und Grösse der Falten bei notgedrungen steilen Ufern. Oder ?

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2003)

*Fertigbecken*

Hi Stefan,

du hast recht, andere Vorteile des Teiches fallen mir auch nicht ein. Ein Vorteil ist vieleicht auch noch die schnellere "Intstallation" aber darüber kann man sich streiten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2003)

Hallo Axel,

bist Du sicher ? Was gibt es einfacheres, als Folie über ein (sorgfältig ausgehobenes, aber das muss man bei Fertigteichen auch) Loch zu schmeissen und die notwendigen Installationen vorzunehmen ? Das Verfüllen eines Fertigteiches ist sogar eine ausgesprochen kitzelige Angelegenheit. Niemand sollte davon ausgehen, dass das "Loch ausheben - reinstellen - zuschmeissen - füllen" geht. Gut, dagegen steht beim Folienteich das Absammeln der Steine, die Entfernung von Wurzeln und ggf. die (einfache) Verlegung des Vlieses oder das Unterfüttern mit Sand (muss man beim Fertigteich auch).

Zudem sind Fertigteiche in der Anschaffung ERHEBLICH teurer als selbst Markenfolie mit Vlies.

Ich weiss wirklich nicht, weshalb Fertigteiche immer noch so gut verkauft werden. Scheint eine eher gefühlsmässige Kaufentscheidung zu sein (gaukelt ein Fertigteich Sicherheit und einfache Montage vor ??). Ich kann jedem Interessenten nur raten, sich einmal ganz in Ruhe hinzusetzen und ganz für sich die Vor- und Nachteile zu analysieren. Da ist mancher Euro drin...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2003)

*Ok*

Hi Sefan,

ich glaube da haben wir uns misverstanden. Ich bin auch gegen diese Fertigteiche.
In deinem vorhergehenden Beitrag, fragtest du aber:
"Was könnte der Vorteil eines Fertigteiches auch bei kleinen Ausmassen sein ?? Allenfalls Anzahl und Grösse der Falten bei notgedrungen steilen Ufern. Oder ?"

Darauf meinte ich:
"Hi Stefan, 
du hast recht, andere Vorteile des Teiches fallen mir auch nicht ein. Ein Vorteil ist vieleicht auch noch die schnellere "Intstallation" aber darüber kann man sich streiten."

Verstehst du? Ich habe dir also zugestimmt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2003)

Ich bin nur deshalb etwas unschlüssig weil ich dieses 2500 Liter GFK-Becken für ca. 300 Euro bekomme. Ich habe auch etwas Skepsis was die dauerhafte Dichtigkeit von Folienteichen angeht. Ich habe da auch bei Euch schon Berichte gelesen von trocken gefallenen Becken bedingt durch Löcher in der Folie die irgendwelche Nager reingefressen haben.  :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2003)

*Folienteich*

Hallo Thomas,

deinen Bedenken sind richtig. Allerdings ist des eher selten, gelesen habe ich davon noch nicht viel.

Wie es momentan bei mir aussieht, senkt sich der Wasserspiegel schon wieder sehr schnell ... 5cm seid gestern .... irgendwas is schon wieder faul und heute will ich wegfahren, lässt mir garkeine Ruhe  :cry: 

Aber ansonsten kann ich nur Vorteile für einen Folienteich nennen:

*man kann den Teich der Landschaft anpassen
*Tiefe ist variabel (wichtig für Teich mit Fischbesatz)
*Randbefestigung ist viel einfacher als Fertigteich
*Teichgröße ist variabel und ausbaubar

um nur einige zu nennen 

Mach dir einfach ne Tabelle, mit Vor- und Nachteilen, die du hier liest, und wer unter dem Strich mehr auf der Seite stehen hat, das ist deine Antwort.

Meine Antwort ist jetzt schon klar, Ja zu Folienteich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2003)

*Folienteich ?*

Hallo Gast,

ich habe einen Folienteich schon 10 Jahre,den Teich schon einige male
Umgebaut und erweitert.alles OK.

ein Bekannter hat einen Fertigteich eingebaut.Die Teichwanne ist 
nach starken Regenfällen gerissen,wurde unterspült.

Jetzt baut er einen Folienteich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2003)

Hallo Tommi,

was heißt hier: "es ist schon wieder was faul" ? 5cm Wasserstandsabsenkung seit gestern. Wenn schon wieder was faul ist ist  das ja wohl kein Einzelfall, oder ?. 

Sind Undichtigkeiten bei einem Folienteich wirklich so selten ? Eine Bekannte von mir muß ihren Teich ganz neu sanieren weil sie eine Undichtigkeit nicht findet.

Ich bin etwas konfus bezüglich dem wie ich mich entscheiden soll. :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2003)

@ Thomas

Bei Tommi war immerhin nicht klar, was sich wie an der Folie zu schaffen gemacht hat. Ich fand es ganz schön mutig, einfach zuzukleistern aund aufzufüllen (na klar, hinterher ist man immer...). Die Ursachen können vielfältig sein, jetzt z.B. auch eine undichte Klebestelle...

@ Axel

Hallo Axel,

es lag mir fern, an Dir herumzukritisieren. Sollte mein Beitrag so verstanden worden sein: Mir ging es einfach und allein darum, die Fertigteich-Problematik einmal aufzuarbeiten und alle möglichen Argumente pro und contra zu sammel.  Deshalb: Bitte um Entschuldigung, sollte ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt haben.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Mai 2003)

*Es sind doch nur Einzelfälle*

Hallo,

es sind doch nur einzelfälle, wie Tommi schon schreibt. Es spielen nämlich viele Kriterien zusammen wie lange die Folie hält.

1. Wenn die Folie einfach in die Teichgrube ohne einen Schutz wie Sand oder Vlies etc., gelegt wird, ist das Risiko des reisens und Zerstörung durch Wurzeln und Nager sehr groß.

2. Es ist schon vielen Teichianer so gegangen, das sie mit dem Spaten oder ähnliches in die Folie kommen

3. Viele Folien sind geprägt, diese sind auch anfälliger. Denn eine Folie hält nur soviel, wie dick sie an der dünnsten Stelle ist!

4. Eine verdichtete Stelle ist auch anfälliger!

*ABER*: Wenn du von Anfang an richtige, also ich meine keine Noname Folie verwendest, Qualität und dich richtige Stärke achtest. wirst du kaum Probleme haben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2003)

*Re: Folienteich*

Hallo zusammen,
ich denke, ob Folie oder Fertigteich sollte man von den jeweiligen Situationen abhängig machen. Folienteiche eignen sich meiner Meinung nach wirklich nur für größere Teiche. Ich persönlich finde diese Falten schrecklich, die man wohl kaum vermeiden kann.

Und wenn man ein Becken in dieser Größe für 300,00 Euro bekommen kann, ist mit Folie wohl nichts mehr zu sparen.

> *man kann den Teich der Landschaft anpassen

Kann man mit einem Fertigteich auch. Es gibt genug unterschiedliche Formen.

> *Tiefe ist variabel (wichtig für Teich mit Fischbesatz)

Auch beim Fertigteich kann ich wählen.

*Randbefestigung ist viel einfacher als Fertigteich

Wenn der Fertigteich richtig eingesetzt wird habe ich auch hier sehr schöne Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten. Auch beim Folienteich muss der Rand verkleidet werden.

*Teichgröße ist variabel und ausbaubar

Wie soll das gehen? Erneute Folie ankleben? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies bei einem bereits vorhandenen Teich so einfach geht.

Also ich meine, beide Seiten haben Vor- und Nachteile, oder?!

Viele Grüße
Hilde


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2003)

hallo thomas,

vielleicht erleichtert es dir deine meinung - auch ich bin aus den obengenannten gründen für folienteich - und es gibt egal was du in diesem leben tust immer wieder einzelfälle wo etwas nicht funktioniert - doch willst du aufgrund von minderheiten eine entscheidung fällen - zig problemlose folienteiche sprechen für sich !!!

eintig - spare nicht in der folieenqualität - min. 1mm und markenfolie von einem renomierten anbieter.
bei grobem untergrund min. 500g flies unterlegen.

egal wie hochwertig deine folie und flies ist - du bist immer billiger wie ein fertigbecken. - zumindest wenn man ein becken aus gfk zugrundelegt welches für mich die einzig wahre qualität ist.

jürgen

*** nur noch eine anmerkung - ein vorteil möchte ich den fertigbecken zugestehen (ich habe ein gfk becken als pflanzenfilter umgebaut) die einbauten (zwischenwände - zwischenböden etc.) lassen sich in einem hochwertigen fertigbecken nach meiner meinung besser realisieren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2003)

Hallo Jürgen-b,

wenn ich das GFK-Becken für 300,- Euro bekomme, ist kostenmäßig kein Unterschied. Die Frage ist halt ob ich einen Folienteich von 10-12 qm so strukturiert bekomme, daß er wirklich seine Vorteile ausspielen kann. Ich werde mal ein paar Grundrisse anfertigen und sehen ob ich hinkomme. Wie sieht das denn mit der angesprochenen Faltenbildung aus ? Gibt es da ein paar Kniffe um sie zu minimieren ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2003)

hallo tomas,

wie rechnest du - 12m/2 fläche lass mal geschätzt 15m/2 folie sein

15m/2 X ca. 5€ = 75€
15m/2 X ca. 2€ = 30€
---------------------------
                           105€ - grobe schätzung 

dein fertigbecken kostet 300€

oder rechne ich irgendwo falsch ??

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich glaube Du rechnest falsch. Flächenberechnung  Teich 4 x 3 Meter:
Länge + 2 x Tiefe + Rand = 4+2+1=7 Meter; Breite: 3 + 2 x Tiefe + Rand= 3 + 2 + 1 = 6 Meter; macht 42 qm. Aber es soll nicht auf ein paar qm Folie ankommen. Entscheidend ist, ob der Folienteich seine Vorteile gegenüber dem Fertigbecken ausspielen  kann (Verhältnis Flachwasser zu Tiefwasser etc.)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2003)

Hallo Thomas,

bei einer Wasserfläche von immerhin 12 m² sehe ich überhaupt keine Alternatve zu einem Folienteich. Sollte das Fertigbecken eine ähnliche Grösse haben ?? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Dann aber auch nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen: Ich kann Jürgen nur beipflichten. Bei gleicher Fkäche ist ein Folienteich immer um Klassen günstiger (und besser, aber das habe ich ja schon gesagt). 

Es reicht, kleine Falten zu einigen wenigen grossen zusammenzulegen, sie stören herzlich wenig.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2003)

hallo thomas,

ich denke deine berechnung ist schon einwenig großzügig geraten 

mein teich - 9 x 7m sind ca. 65m/2 tiefste stelle 1.7m im allgemeinen aber recht flach gehalten hatte einen  folienverbrauch von 90m/2
sprich ca. 1/3 mehr als die grundfläche.

aber du hast recht - dies sollte nicht das entscheidungskriterium sein, doch ich denke die vorteile der folie aus unserer sicht sind bereits erwähnt.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2003)

*keine Kritik*

Hi Stefan,

(Hallo Axel, 
es lag mir fern, an Dir herumzukritisieren. Sollte mein Beitrag so verstanden worden sein: Mir ging es einfach und allein darum, die Fertigteich-Problematik einmal aufzuarbeiten und alle möglichen Argumente pro und contra zu sammel. Deshalb: Bitte um Entschuldigung, sollte ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt haben.)

das ist schon in Ordnung, ich habe das auch nicht als Kritik aufgefasst    Also sei ganz beruhigt! 
Wie du schon an den Diskussionen siehst, hat jeder andere Erfahrungen mit dem einen oder anderen Teich gemacht. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie es weitergeht.


----------

